

Why Maddox Is Wrong About iPhone - boundlessdreamz
http://www.manu-j.com/blog/why-maddox-is-wrong-iphone/205/

======
petercooper
I bought an E70 _because_ of Maddox's post, about 18 months ago. He was right
for the time. The iPhone was a sort of cutting edge experiment lacking true
practicality back then. 3G, the App Store, and some firmware updates have
changed all that..

I now have an iPhone. The E70 was ultimately a pile of crap. The keyboard was
great, sure, but the OS would crash routinely, the case got busted up (and I
rarely go out!), the battery life crumbled to pathetic levels, and the OS was
so unresponsive most of the time that it put you off actually using the more
advanced features it had.

So.. Maddox was right, but the iPhone is now the deserved champion.

------
ciscoriordan
It's interesting to look at Maddox's iPhone/Nokia E370 comparison table now
that the App Store has been around for a while.

